# A Kansas Hello



## OrangeTyrant (Jan 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello, although I have no mice yet.

Just lurking around and learning while I make the appropriate preparations. I'm a second year veterinary medical student with a biology degree already under my belt. I have many other pets from parrots, to rabbits, to dart frogs, but these mice will be my first foray into breeding (most everything gets spayed or neutered on the way into this house!).

I'm looking forward to reading/learning more as I hone on just the right mice! Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello from Illinois


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to chip in that there is a "Midwest Meetup" in Oklahoma City this month.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/431228176909221/


----------



## OrangeTyrant (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome :welcome1


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

HI and welcome  I am getting my first mice in a few weeks


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

